# Accessing pictures from an iPhone X without the passcode



## lilaperua34 (Nov 18, 2020)

My dad passed away last week after an unexpected cardiac arrest. He had an iPhone X which we can’t unlock because we don’t know his passcode. He never made a backup to his computer or icloud.
I did manage to reset his appleID password because I knew the answers to his security questions.
He took a lot of pictures with this phone, and we would like to access these because of memories. Is there any way of doing this without knowing his passcode? Everything I find as a solution to remove the passcode involves resetting the device with all data lost.
Can we make a backup without the need for a passcode?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Not without a backdoor which even the US Govt couldn't compel Apple to build to access a terrorist's iPhone!


----------

